# Mt. Crawford (lots of pics)



## imalizard (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey,
These are some pictures from Mt.Crawford forest in the Mt lofty Ranges. Weather is still quite chilly here so didn't see many reptiles. Lots of tadpoles are around but couldn't find any frogs!

We got here when the wildflowers were starting to flower. Don't know what any of them are called:lol:. Little help?



















































Some type of sundew I think






























Found these small skinks everywhere...















Some type of centipede I think










Saw this nicely coloured shingleback following his lady friend.





The habitat was always changing every 400m or so. There were grass plains, thick mallee, open eucalypt forest. bog areas, dry scrub, pine, dense grass trees etc. Such a mixture!
















Have more habitat shots but they are a bit boring. Heaps of parrots and fairy wrens all through the forest. Lots of western grey kangaroos but my camera has a shocking zoom.

Going to the Flinders Ranges next!

Daniel


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow awesome shots i like the centipide and the shingle great photos!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im betteing there would probably be a few turtles in that small lake/pond and a few froggies


----------



## imalizard (Oct 9, 2009)

Heard lots of frogs but didn't see any. There is a few turtles but this time it was a bit cold for them. Next trip is actually deep creek conservation park.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2009)

nice pics the centipede looks like a house centipede but dont know how it got there


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 9, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL pics!!!!!! The purple star looking flower witht he dot of yellow near the centre is a wild orchid. Brilliant photography..... cant wait to see the pics from the Fllinders!!!


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful!
Love the skinks! So cute.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 9, 2009)

nice lot of pictures, what type of frogs are found in that area? have you got any tadpole pics?


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice flora & habitat shoot's, Sweet Shingleback, i'm surprised you didn't find more with all that different habitat.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## imalizard (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I thought the purple one was a type of orchid.

Dragon1 they were very cute with there small heads haha...any idea what they are? Im not good with the little skinks.

Ryan im not sure what type of frogs are in that area... i did hear lots of Limnodynastes dumerili and maybe Crinia signifera. I saw a couple of Limnodynastes dumerili tadpoles but unsure of the other ones. No pictures of tadpoles as most of them were too small or you couldn't see the picture due to the tannins and reflection.

Tim, I would of found alot more but I was just there for the wildflowers and the recent rain that filled the creeks. Should of went this sunday as its going to be nice and warm. It really amazed me how quick the habitat changed.

Will be going to Deep Creek Conservation Park next summer holidays for the hiking. There's ment to be lots of western greys and bird life there. Hoping to get some snake pictures.


----------



## imalizard (Oct 9, 2009)

I also saw a Lerista dorsalis or a hemiergis peronii. I don't know which one...all i remember is that it could kinda swim in the sand and the grey tail with spots.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice photos. Where exactly in Mt. Crawford did you go?

I regularly go to the pine forests and sclerophyll forests of Mt. Crawford near Williamstown and Birdwood.


----------



## imalizard (Oct 9, 2009)

Well we went all over really but we followed the creek near the old church ruin/ cemetery and then found most of the wildlife on the Jenkins Nature walk. We found the native forest more interesting. The lone pine area was also good. We camped in the Cromer area... that's were its real thick with grass trees. We might go again in the summer.

I also found 2 beardys and 1 blue tongue but didn't take photos of them.

Daniel


----------



## Enlil (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Daniel, nice pictures.

Here is some information on species in the region.
Plants Butterfly Gardening
Plant Gallery

General Information
Terrestrial Ecoregions -- Mount Lofty woodlands (AA1206)

The skink I believed to be _*Hemiergis decresiensis*_

For ants see *http://anic.ento.csiro.au/ants/*

Centepeds
Centipedes of Australia

Centipede Museum Victoria [ed-online] Bioinformatics - Victorian Lizard Database

Glen


----------

